# How can I be good when temptation CALLS ON THE PHONE?



## SkyWarrior (Mar 21, 2013)

Today I was a very bad girl.

Ideal Poultry called me telling me that they had Barnevelders and Chantelers available for April 10th shipping.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 21, 2013)

WHAT?!!   Barnevelders!  Glad they didn't call me   So did you buy them all?


----------



## SkyWarrior (Mar 21, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> WHAT?!!   Barnevelders!  Glad they didn't call me   So did you buy them all?


10 Barnevelders and 17 Chantelers.  I have a few BVs from last year.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 21, 2013)

Can't help it when the chooks arrive...


----------



## SkyWarrior (Mar 22, 2013)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Can't help it when the chooks arrive...


So bad!  

I keep thinking I should've ordered more!


----------

